# Die richtigen  RAM Taktraten  für AMD FX 9590  2400 er ? oder egal ?



## unimatrix1979 (19. Juni 2014)

*Die richtigen  RAM Taktraten  für AMD FX 9590  2400 er ? oder egal ?*

Hallo liebe Hardware Comunity, 

ich benötige neuen Arbeitsspeicher für meinen Spielerechner da der alte Arbeitsspeicher in meinen Mediacenter gewandert ist. Leider  fehlen mir Erfahrungswerte mit den Taktraten und den Vor und Nachteilen aktueller RAM Module. 
Was mich interessieren würde inwiefern mein System von RAM Modulen mit hohen Taktraten tatsächlich profitieren würde. 
Bringt es zum Beispiel etwas 2 x 8GB 2400 er Module zu verbauen.  Ich hab auf PC Games Hardware gelesen dass die verbaute CPU tatsächlich von hohen RAM Taktraten profitiert oder umgekehrt. 
Aber hat das tatsächlich irgendwelche auswirkungen auf mein System die den Mehrpreis von 30 -50 Euro rechtfertigen oder ist es vollkommen egal ? 
Details zu meinen Systemen und Anwendungen unten. 

Danke für Eure Hilfe

LG Phil 




*Mein Spielerechner*
Win 7 pro 64
CPU:  AMD FX 9590
GPU: ASUS HD 7970 DC2 3GB 
Mainboard:  ASUS Sabertooth 990FX R.2.0 
RAM:  (momentan keine)
HD: Samsung 840  120GB 
HD: Crusial 500M   240GB 
Monitor: iiyama Prolite g2773hs  144Hz.  (Funktioniert in Kombination mit GPU leider nur im 100Hz Modus wegen Bildstörungen und geflacker)
Gehäuse: Silverstone  Grandia 08 (Großes HTPC Gehäuse)
*Häufigste Anwendungen 
*Aktuelle Games 
HD Videoschnitt ( Magix movie 2014 &Adobe Premiere)  


*Mein Mediacenter* (war mal teilweise Spielerechner)
Win 7 pro 64
CPU: AMD FX 8350
GPU:  ASUS HD 7870 DC2 2GB 
Mainboard:  ASUS M5A 78 LM USB3
RAM: 16GB (2x8 GB Corsair Vengeance  1600 
HD: WD Caviar Black  1TB
HD: WD Caviar Green 1TB 
Sound: Creative Audigy 2 
Gehäuse: Antec Mediacenter Fusion 
*Häufigste Anwendungen    *
SVP Software (smooth video playback)  (extrem Hardware hungrig)
Mediaplayer Classic HC
Aktuelle Games 
Musik 



*Warum neue RAM ? *
Mein Mediacenter, eine Core I5 2600 Ghz Platform 1st GEN  hat den Geist aufgegeben. 
Darum habe ich meinen Spielerechner verwertet und zu nem  Mediacenter umgebaut.
Alles was mir nun im Spielerechner fehlte habe habe ich entsprechend neu aufgerüstet. 
(Siehe "Mein System" oben)
Nur für neuen Arbeitsspeicher konnte ich mich noch nicht entscheiden.

*Warum AMD FX ?*

Mal was Neues. 
Muss sagen bin wirklich  sehr zufrieden. 
Nicht elegant dafür brachial.
Mit dem Stromverbrauch kann ich leben. 
(Siehe häufigste Anwendungen)
Und Ja: Es macht mir Spaß möglichst viel Hitzköpfige Hardware in kleine Gehäuse zu quetschen und mir der Kühlung zu experimentieren.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Juni 2014)

Hast Du den AMD 9000er denn schon gekauft? Der ist nämlich an sich zu teuer, da bietet Intel mehr Leistung für weniger Geld ^^

Ansonsten: soweit ich weiß bringt schnelles RAM nur dann was, wenn Du die interne CPU-Grafik nutzen willst, weil die das RAM als GrafikRAM nutzt. Aber ansonsten sind die Unterschiede minimal, da lohnt es sich nicht, teures RAM zu holen. D.h. mehr als DDR3-1600 muss es an sich nicht sein. Aber wo hast Du denn den Test gelesen, hast Du da einen Link?


----------



## unimatrix1979 (19. Juni 2014)

Die CPU hab ich schon gekauft. 
Die Hardware steht schon. Ram hab ich momentan aus nem anderen Rechner 4GB von irgendwas. Nur als Übergangslösung. 
Wie gesagt wollt mal was riskieren mit der CPU. 
Hatte immer intel.  Muss sagen insgesamt ist die CPU ne Herausforderung und macht Spaß. 

PS: Danke für die schnelle Antwort. 

Der Link zu dem CPU TEST 
AMD FX-9590 im Test: Was bringen 5 Gigahertz Takt? [Artikel des Monats August 2013]


----------



## svd (19. Juni 2014)

Ich glaube, der Speichercontroller vom FX-9590 unterstützt nativ bis zu 1866Mhz RAM. Du kannst ja einfach so einen nehmen, dafür mit 9er Latenz.

Wenn 2133/2400er RAM aber nur ein paar Euro mehr kostet, kannst du den auch kaufen. Das sollte beim Übertakten helfen.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Juni 2014)

unimatrix1979 schrieb:


> Die CPU hab ich schon gekauft.
> Die Hardware steht schon. Ram hab ich momentan aus nem anderen Rechner 4GB von irgendwas. Nur als Übergangslösung.
> Wie gesagt wollt mal was riskieren mit der CPU.


 also, fürs Übertakten könnte das schnellere RAM vlt. sinnvoll sein, aber dann wohl nicht WEIL es "schneller" ist, sonern weil man da vlt. leichter die Grund/Referenz-Taktraten von CPU und RAM aufeinander abstimmen kann.

Der FX-9590 ist ja auch laut dem Artikel quasi eine übertaktete  8000er-CPU - daher auch der irrsinnige Strombedarf. Ich weiß gar nicht,  ob man den überhaupt noch großartig weiter übertakten kann ^^ .



> Der Link zu dem CPU TEST
> AMD FX-9590 im Test: Was bringen 5 Gigahertz Takt? [Artikel des Monats August 2013]


 da ist aber ja kein Test, ob schnelleres RAM mehr bringt ^^ Da steht zwar in einem Absatz was von Starcraft 2, was von hohemRAM-Takt profitieren soll, ABER es fehlt eine Tabelle bzw. Angabe, ob das nun mit der internen Grafik war oder nicht. Die Spieletests unten in der Grafik sind nämlich mit ner Grafikkarte, und DA steht von Starcraft 2 gar nix.

Ich hab bisher jedenfalls in Tests an sich nur gesehen, dass schnelleres RAM bei Nutzung einer separaten Grafikkarte nur maximal 1-3% bringt, wenn überhaupt. Allerdings könnte es bei Deinen Anwendungen (Video usw.) VIELLEICHT etwas mehr bringen, aber vlt. bleibt es bei maximal 2-3%...


----------



## unimatrix1979 (19. Juni 2014)

> also, fürs Übertakten könnte das schnellere RAM vlt. sinnvoll sein, aber  dann wohl nicht WEIL es "schneller" ist, sonern weil man da vlt.  leichter die Grund/Referenz-Taktraten von CPU und RAM aufeinander  abstimmen kann.
> 
> Der FX-9590 ist ja auch laut dem Artikel quasi eine übertaktete   8000er-CPU - daher auch der irrsinnige Strombedarf. Ich weiß gar nicht,   ob man den überhaupt noch großartig weiter übertakten kann ^^ .



Also Luft zum Übertakten ist da glaub keine mehr. 
Schon allein wegen der Hitze.  Noch ist die CPU Lufgekühlt eine Wasserkühlung folgt noch sobald ich das Gehäuse umgebaut habe. 
Aber selbst mit eine Mittelklasse Kompakt Wasserkühlung wird da nicht mehr viel gehen. 
Aber ich bin was die Leistung angeht auch ziemlich zufrieden.  
Ich will nur vermeiden mit nem total unsinnigen Ram Kauf das ohne hin schon grenzwertige  Grundsystem CPU, Kühlung, Gehäuse usw.  unnötig auszubremsen.

Ich denke bei so geringem Leistungszuwachs bzw. Verlust wird es auf rel. günstige RAM Module mit standard Taktraten hinauslaufen. 
Oder ich bau die Ram aus meinem Mediacenter (16GB (2x8 GB Corsair Vengeance  1600)  wieder in den Spielerechner und kauf Günstige für den Mediacenter.

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.

LG Phil


----------



## Herbboy (19. Juni 2014)

Du kannst ja einfach mal das "alte" RAM da einbauen und mal ein paar Tests machen, ob Du da wesentliche Abweichungen zu Tests hast, in denen die Grafikkarte nicht genutzt wird. Es gibt ja auch CPU-Benchmarks oder so was wie "handbrake", und wenn Du da 10% weniger hast als in veröffentlichten Tests, könnte es sein, dass die imTest 1866er oder 2400er genutzt haben und es wirklich mit "nur" 1600er langsamer ist. 

Oder auch mal testen: das alte RAM einbauen und ein paar Tests machen, dann das RAM im BIOS absichtlich auf nur 1333 stellen, ob Du dann einen merkbaren Verlust hast. Wenn nein, dann wird umgekehrt das schnellere RAM vermutlich auch kaum einen Unterschied machen


----------

